
Ask HN: What online courses for beginners you recommend - lhuser123
I have a friend that’s really motivated to start learning to code at the age of 26.  It would have to be from home.  Will have about 20 hours a week available. Also, will probably start with Python and web development just because is where I could help with the beginner stuff.<p>We are considering sites like Udemy, Codeacademy, treehouse and others. Would be willing to pay if it’s worth it.<p>Which courses would you recommend and why. Some sites offer certificates, does that really help ?
======
sloaken
A friend found this class and asked me if it was any good. So I signed up and
did the first week. It is wonderful! It teaches how to think about a problem,
not language syntax. [https://www.coursera.org/learn/programming-
fundamentals](https://www.coursera.org/learn/programming-fundamentals)

------
auslegung
I’m mentoring multiple people in there late 20s early 30s for the exact same
thing, and I usually recommend TreeHouse. They just have so much content, and
it’s good enough quality. Depending on the student they should skim a lot, and
maybe come up with their own projects, but at least base their curriculum off
of TreeHouse.

Certs don’t matter in my experience.

------
MattLeBlanc001
I would recommend freecodecamp. I used it as a beginner (Javascript) and its
very detailed AND free.

------
roshan_arhsim
I would highly recommend these

1\. Learning how to learn(Coursera)

2\. Mathematical thinking (edx)

3\. Cs50( edx )

